# Moth antenna



## Johann Schutte (Jan 17, 2022)

Canon 5ds + 20cm tube + Kenko5 + Nikon 10x.
13:1. 110 Image stack @ 7 micron stepsize.
ISO 200, 4x YN flash.


----------



## Rickbb (Jan 17, 2022)

Now that's a hell-of-a shot. Nice work.


----------



## This child (Jan 17, 2022)

Johann Schutte said:


> Canon 5ds + 20cm tube + Kenko5 + Nikon 10x.
> 13:1. 110 Image stack @ 7 micron stepsize.
> ISO 200, 4x YN flash.


What type of setup are you using to get such a small step size?
Amazing photo.


----------



## Robshoots (Jan 17, 2022)

Johann Schutte said:


> Canon 5ds + 20cm tube + Kenko5 + Nikon 10x.
> 13:1. 110 Image stack @ 7 micron stepsize.
> ISO 200, 4x YN flash.


Truly amazing!


----------



## Johann Schutte (Jan 17, 2022)

This child said:


> What type of setup are you using to get such a small step size?
> Amazing photo.


Thanks for the comment/compliment. Cognisys stackshot. It's capable of 2 micron.


----------



## This child (Jan 17, 2022)

Johann Schutte said:


> Thanks for the comment/compliment. Cognisys stackshot. It's capable of 2 micron.


Thank you.


----------



## K9Kirk (Jan 17, 2022)

Nice shot! You sure that's not a microscope and not macro?


----------



## Johann Schutte (Jan 18, 2022)

K9Kirk said:


> Nice shot! You sure that's not microscope and not macro?


Macro has been defined as 1:1, with relative certainty (there should always be room for doubt and argument) . Anything less than that is considered to be 'closeup' by the vast majority of macro photographers I happen to meet. Where macro becomes micrography is less certain, but I've come across statements that the threshold is at 10:1. Unlike the 1:1 definition (lifesize), the 10:1 definition is more arbitrary. So I guess some people would see it this pic as micrography, and others not. TBH I think everything 1:1 and larger is micro or macro. The terms should be interchangeable. As I have it, Nikon refer to their lenses that are capable of 1:1 as 'micro' lenses.


----------



## Jeff15 (Jan 18, 2022)

Amazing macro shot.....


----------



## K9Kirk (Jan 18, 2022)

I know it's hard to read people on the net. I was just marveling at how close up you can get with that lens, not that it's really a microscope. It's very impressive and thanks for the info anyway, I didn't know that stuff before.


----------



## jeffashman (Jan 22, 2022)

That's an incredible shot!


----------



## slat (Jan 23, 2022)

That is an awesome shot.


----------

